# Lost Wade Box Surfside # 5-6 area



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Found a wade box on the beach down around the carbodies. If you can descibe it I have it for you.:texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Duckchasr said:


> Found a wade box on the beach down around the carbodies. If you can descibe it I have it for you.:texasflag


It's full of Norton sand eels, mostly Margerita and LSU and has a pkg of knotty hooker jig heads in it. I took a rogue wave over my head the other day and figured the strap broke. If that's it, you can keep it for being honest......I've pretty much replaced everything and had written it off.....

Can't remember what else I had in there but the above is what I miss most!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes Sir BretE that sounds right.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, I wondered how far it would make it. Did the strap break? Enjoy, those are the best plastics made and jig heads in my opinion. Thanks for being honest and good luck!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks it was just north of the bird access boardwalk . It looks like the snap came unsnapped. Man that surf will eat all loose accesories (sp).


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Duckchasr said:


> Thanks it was just north of the bird access boardwalk .


I was about 1/2 mile east of access 6 when I lost it. It made it a good ways!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

It is good to read posts like this. Two honorable men.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Duckchasr said:


> Thanks it was just north of the bird access boardwalk . It looks like the snap came unsnapped. Man that surf will eat all loose accesories (sp).


Yep, when I took the wave I thought I felt something different but didn't notice for a few minutes. I was crushed at the time, that was all the plastics I had with me. Turned out the one I had tied on was plenty......

Those two colors are deadly.......shhhhh......


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow. So it did wash up hug BretE. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

born to fish said:


> Wow. So it did wash up hug BretE.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yep, made a pretty good trip too! It couldn't have washed up with my cool pink Boga thingy!......


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

That would've been too easy. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> It is good to read posts like this. Two honorable men.


Ã-2.



Duckchasr said:


> Thanks it was just north of the bird access boardwalk . It looks like the snap came unsnapped. Man that surf will eat all loose accesories (sp).


 keep off my wave..
Lol.
Dang the luck.. a box full of worms..
could a been corkys huh


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> Ã-2.
> 
> keep off my wave..
> Lol.
> ...


Lol......that box was chock full my super secret guaranteed fish slayers!.....


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

seabo said:


> Ã-2.
> 
> keep off my wave..
> Lol.
> ...


It would be fool who took more than just a few lures wading the surf it has a tendency to eat things.lol
Nah I've never got into the corky craze although I know they catch fish.
I pretty much just throw a gold spoon 90% of the time the other 10% either bassassin saltpepper/chartuse or hogie jack red/white.
Nowthat I discovered some super secret fish slayers washed up on the beach I'll have to break out of my comfort zone and try something different.:dance:


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

great thread


----------

